
Codeship Acquired by CloudBees - vquemener
https://blog.codeship.com/codeship-acquired-by-cloudbees/
======
moritzplassnig
Codeship founder here: Happy to answer any questions, especially if you are a
Codeship user/customer :)

~~~
gianpaj
Congrats! I'm sure you folks are celebrating :)

My question: Why the partnership and keeping the 2 brands? Owning a bigger
chunk of the market? Higher and lower end? I know it's a private company. But
some 2000-mile high info would be interesting to understand if the incentives
have shifted.

Thanks, Codeship user

~~~
moritzplassnig
Thank you :) Did you have a chance to watch the video on our blog? That
addresses some of your questions.

Although we started as a cloud/SaaS platform, we always wanted to serve the
whole market. Partnering with CloudBees allows us to do that and together, we
can help pretty much any developer or dev team in the world, on-prem or cloud,
technology agnostic, etc.

The Codeship brand will continue because we think a lot of people know it and
we want to avoid confusing them. I also think it makes sense to have different
brands for the cloud/SaaS piece and the on-prem products.

